# Wild parking at Rest and be Thankful



## Arrochar (Sep 6, 2009)

For those of you who use the Rest and be thankful carpark in Argyll, it's very windy in car park, however if you continue over the top on the Lochgoilhead road for about 1/2 mile on left there is the start of the Ben donan walk with parking available and a bit more sheltered.


----------

